

Why you love your job - dabent
http://rowansimpson.com/2009/11/30/why-you-love-your-job/

======
cmars232
I didn't choose my profession based on cash, but now that I have realized the
potential to make cash with my talents, it's become my primary motivation.

If you're not getting paid well, or in an environment which has a strong
potential to pay you well in the future, what is the point?

There could be a point, like academic or helping people, etc., but a business?
SMTM!

~~~
ulrich
True, money might not be the thing that makes you happy but it shows how your
work is valued by the company.

~~~
wlievens
Not just by the company; by the market too. Getting paid to do something you
know is actually not economical never lasts.

------
edw519
The longer I am a programmer, the more I realize that I love my job because of
the actual work I do. Period.

I love the idea that people are trying to get things done, but need a little
help from me to get them the tools they need. I love discovering with them
what they need and how to get it to them. I love all that data sitting on
disks somewhere begging to be used. I love all that data outside of any
computer begging to be put on disk. I love the idea that I am master of a
little universe that I can see in a 19" square right in front of me. I love
manipulating important things, both complex and simple, with just little
flicks of my fingers. And most of all, I love seeing something that came from
nothing work for the first time. I did that! (Happy dance)

Oddly, not much else matters...

I have worked in the most deploreable conditions at the most difficult times
and hardly noticed when the work was good.

OTOH, I have worked in Class A office space with the nicest people and best
conditions and was ready to jump out of the window from boredom or
frustration.

Yes, the more I think about it the more I realize that it's the _work_ that
matters. If it's important enough and I'm allowed to do it, I don't need much
else. If it's not, then there is no perfume could that make that pig smell
good.

~~~
abyssknight
Couldn't have said that better myself. It really is about what you _do_ and
not so much about the who, what, and where.

Edit: And that just helped me make a decision on whether or not to accept this
offer letter.

------
wlievens
I don't like my job at all, am I supposed to? I've come to the realization
having a job means turning your brain off in the morning, appearing productive
during the day, and making the most of your evening when you get home.

